# Feel the Stag! I think im in love!



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I don't know what it is about them...But the more i think about the more i want it.










Not sure about the colour on this one but still looks great


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to agree with you there m8 shame they over heat every 5 mins


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ahh the good old Triumph Snag  Father-inlaw had one restored a couple of years ago, it was powder blue with a blue leather interior 8) he spent about 10k on it and 2 weeks after completion it caught fire and was a write off :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My next door neighbour has one, it makes the best noise anything this side of an Aston. He doesn't use it much now (he has a 1930 Morris) but when he did it was reliable and actually makes for reasonable everyday transport.

My step-mother had a red one and a white one in the 1970s and we used to love going out in them.

Even though they were considered a "hairdresser's car" when new, they are probably just old enough now to have achieved classic status so hairy backed males can now drive them without it being seen as "a bit gay" in the way a modern 4-seat convertible can be.

For my money you need the five spoke alloys and even though for years I prefered the Vermillion Red ones, there is a White one that visits my neighbour that just looks "right".


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Echo Ag on hairdressers car. TR6s were more manly and reliable.










My mate has A Stag that lives under a tarpaulin and occasionally runs when it is not having yet another rebuild. The engines were always quite troublesome - over heating, heat gaskets etc - and relaibility issues killed them off.

I think some folk replaced the V8 with the more reliable rover alloy 3.5V8 with good results - he has been looking into this as an option.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

really doesnt do anything for me! :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

My Uncle had (still has?) one. Old, battered, and uber-cool. It was the first convertible I ever got a ride in and he used to let us hop out the back seats and slide out over the side. One cool Uncle.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> My mate has A Stag that lives under a tarpaulin and occasionally runs when it is not having yet another rebuild.


It's a not a green S reg one is it? There is a guy who lives in my block who owns one. It sits under a cover/tarp 3 spaces up from where I park my car underground. Looks in good nick, but i've never seen it move since it turned up abotu 6 months ago.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > My mate has A Stag that lives under a tarpaulin and occasionally runs when it is not having yet another rebuild.
> ...


It's on Zetland road.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Nope, not the one then.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Remember helping strip a stag engine down, must have been in mid 80's 

Took all weekend to get a head off the block, engine was scrap, think the whole car ended up going the same way.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Spotted this one when on holiday a while back, it was so nice had to take a picture of it 8) .


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

My bro has a blue stag, well it was, sat rotting in his garage, its his retirement project - so he says....

He has the original engine, plus a Rover V8 (dont quote me) that the last owner put it, meant to be better than the original? (again dont quote me)Even has a hardtop for it :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> My bro has a blue stag, well it was, sat rotting in his garage, its his retirement project - so he says....
> 
> He has the original engine, plus a Rover V8 (dont quote me) that the last owner put it, meant to be better than the original? (again dont quote me)Even has a hardtop for it :wink:


The original stag engines had a few design/maintenance problems made worse by a poor service network. All those problems can be sorted today. Why did the BL group at the time spent loads of money designing a new V8 when they already had the Rover V8. For all its problems though, the Stag V8 engine _sounds_ unique 8) most people prefer originality nowdays so a top quality restored Stag should have it's original V8 imo.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

My first car was a wee yellow Spitfire, still have my house keys on the Triumph keyring.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lovely car for its time!

Now it looks like an old banger to me. :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Lovely car for its time!
> 
> Now it looks like an old banger to me. :wink:


What are you doing here Lord V, I thought you didn't like ... old motahs :wink:

Could it be the thread title that attracted your attention? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Could it be the thread title that attracted your attention? :roll:


 :lol: :lol: Lord V they know you to well


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Spotted this one when on holiday a while back, it was so nice had to take a picture of it 8) .


Hi Ken

Would that be taken at Thorpeness ?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted this one when on holiday a while back, it was so nice had to take a picture of it 8) .
> ...


Hi Norm, how are you mate :?:

I'm seriously impressed, you got it in one 8)

Regards Ken


----------

